# SvedeSpeed Over the Radiator Cold Air Intake



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've gotten a lot of PMs asking about the wait and such on the SS OTRCAI. I developed the intake after trying and making many types and designed it to not only to work well but work with all 3 years of GTOs and with any combination of throttle bodies, manifolds, MAFs and NOx plates. It gets its air from outside the engine bay ahead of the radiator. For those DIYers like myself I even made instructions in a sticky here on how to make one for yourself. The demand when I did mine was so great and they took so much time that after hand making them for a while I partnered with a site sponsor, West Coast Speed, to have them professionally made and marketed. 

When Spencer at West Coast Speed first posted up what we were doing he immediately got backed up over 2 months on orders. Since then it's been a struggle keeping up BUT I've just spoken with him and *we finally got caught up* and some intakes are *in stock*. You can go to West Coast Speed, Custom Automotive Accessories and order it for your year. There are options for paint matching, carbon fiber, upgraded air temp sensor breakouts and you can even specify if you have a speed density MAFless setup so you can get the correct coupler. The intake is attractive, very durable and is the one that a lot of the fastest 1/4 milers prefer as it gives the least heat soaked and most consistent ETs. 

If you've been waiting now is the time before summer demand puts it on a waiting list again.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Get one, they offer MAX POWER!


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Do it!


----------



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

*extras*

What exactly do the added options, components do? Sorry I don't know a whole lot about all the sensors and all. I have an 06 A4.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The IAT breakout sensor replaces the one in your car that's located in the MAF in a LS2 with a faster acting one that's in the intake. For the LS2 it comes with a plug-n-play harness to make it easy to install. They monitor air temps and tell the computer if timing needs to be pulled because air temps are too high as well as used to compute fueling. It's an added little option to help fight what some call "heat soak". Drag and stop light racers really like it. I see BWinc shows one on the LS2 in his picture above ^^^


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Poncho Dan said:


> Get one, they offer MAX POWER!


Not when they don't fit the 102mm throttle body without having to neck it down... :shutme

Would've bought one instead of the SNL if they would've offered a 102mm version with comparable maf. 

I'm happy with the SNL though. For the same price as the Svede, I basically got a $220 Texas-Speed maf thrown in for free, even though it's considered "hot air"...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmm, the one on mine must be at least 96. I know the opening coming out of the airbox is a bit larger than the OD of my throttle body...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> Not when they don't fit the 102mm throttle body without having to neck it down... :shutme
> 
> Would've bought one instead of the SNL if they would've offered a 102mm version with comparable maf.
> 
> I'm happy with the SNL though. For the same price as the Svede, I basically got a $220 Texas-Speed maf thrown in for free, even though it's considered "hot air"...


Those work well altho air temps are as important as flow. The FAST _manifold_ is where the gains are. Unless you have a huge HP setup going from a 90 to a 102 TB doesn't add much if anything. Most cam/head/exhaust combos are where the "neck" is and an engine can't use anymore than what the whole thing flows. Heck, I'm putting down 470 RWHP with a 80mm TB. Where I think it gets real validation from is people that have tried both. I've had guys and gals (9-10 second cars) that have _switched_ from a 4" cone filter setup to this one and had better and more consistent track times. There are a few running the SS OTRCAI with a 102. They just stretched the coupler over it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> Hmm, the one on mine must be at least 96. I know the opening coming out of the airbox is a bit larger than the OD of my throttle body...


It's a least 96mm. Some people think that if they put a 200mm TB on their car it will increase power. That's not the cause. It just goes to maximum flow at a lower TB blade angle and makes the gas pedal touchy so they think they feel an increase. 99.9% of GTO owners aren't going to outgrow this one.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> Those work well altho air temps are as important as flow. The FAST _manifold_ is where the gains are. Unless you have a huge HP setup going from a 90 to a 102 TB doesn't add much if anything.





svede1212 said:


> It's a least 96mm. Some people think that if they put a 200mm TB on their car it will increase power. That's not the cause. It just goes to maximum flow at a lower TB blade angle and makes the gas pedal touchy so they think they feel an increase. 99.9% of GTO owners aren't going to outgrow this one.


I've had my heads/cam/fast 102 setup with stock throttle body and K&N cai for 10 months before upgrading to a Nick Williams 102mm throttle body and SNL 100mm cai. After my good friends at XXX Motorsports in Pensacola, FL did the N.W. 102mm throttle body and SNL 100mm cai/Texas-Speed maf installation and retuned the car on their Dynojet, it made 26 rwhp and 20 lbs. ft. on THROTTLE BODY and MAF alone up from 455/415 to 481/435. The owner of the shop was more exited then I was, saying "Those gains are substantial!" And you say the 102 TB doesn' add much if anything? Hmmm...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> I've had my heads/cam/fast 102 setup with stock throttle body and K&N cai for 10 months before upgrading to a Nick Williams 102mm throttle body and SNL 100mm cai. After my good friends at XXX Motorsports in Pensacola, FL did the N.W. 102mm throttle body and SNL 100mm cai/Texas-Speed maf installation and retuned the car on their Dynojet, it made 26 rwhp and 20 lbs. ft. on THROTTLE BODY and MAF alone up from 455/415 to 481/435. The owner of the shop was more exited then I was, saying "Those gains are substantial!" And you say the 102 TB doesn' add much if anything? Hmmm...


I do. You changed CAIs too from a K&N which isn't the best out there and a retune. Hmmmmm. Look I said it's a good intake but you're also quoting DYNO numbers. People that have taken it off the dynos and onto the tracks and kept very good records of it like the benefits of an over the radiator intake over the 4" tube style. Enjoy your intake.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

And the







shall ensue. :lol:

Dude it was probably the MAF that did it more than anything. 100mm MAFs really uncork any setup. I'd bet a full speed density tune would have netted you a few #'s more. I'm no MAF hater though, I've been running a home-brewed 100% OL MAF tune for over a year now without any hiccups, pings, or registered KR's. AFRs have remained consistent even without the help of my O2 sensors.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not trashing your intake. I said I actually preferred it. I was just questioning your statement on size of the I.D. of your throttle body not amounting to a hill of beans in this crazy world. If it doesn't matter, why do so many guys mail their stock throttle bodies down to Faster Proms and have them ported out? And the dyno numbers I quoted carry a little more merrit when considered they were done on the same dyno, strapped down by the same techs, both in March of '10 and '11 (similar temps and humidities, sea level, etc., although that's all suppose to be computed in in the dyno's numbers it spits back out at you.)


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey Svede, you're up in Michigan. I'll be at Muskegon on the 9th for the Hot Rod Power Tour. You need to come and park next to me and we can sing Kum-baya and swing are nuts back and forth and scoff at all the Mustang guys that slither buy. Will be good times! :cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Just sayin'. The stock MAFs are probably the biggest pre-manifold bottleneck outside of the air filter itself.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> Hey Svede, you're up in Michigan. I'll be at Muskegon on the 9th for the Hot Rod Power Tour. You need to come and park next to me and we can sing Kum-baya and swing are nuts back and forth and scoff at all the Mustang guys that slither buy. Will be good times! :cheers


That's next Thursday isn't it? Thursday is the only day I work next week of course. I wish I could make it. I'll be at Baker Engineering in Spring lake on the 8th for their open house tho.

On the TB you have to admit the only real test of what a TB would do is if it was the only thing you switched out. My bet is the gains would have been minimal at best. :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Swapping TB on a NA car could be minimal but on a roots FI application 30rwhp gains have been shown going from stock 75 to 80mm TB. That was proven by Kenny Duttweiler and many others. DBW TB help out with the large TB low RPM driveabilty issues, that is one of the reasons why GM came out with the DBW TB to make driveability easier, electronics can react quicker than the human foot can.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Swapping TB on a NA car could be minimal but on a roots FI application 30rwhp gains have been shown going from stock 75 to 80mm TB.


Same thing applies to smaller f/i motors too. For example a 2.0 LSJ motor with a tvs 1320 has been proven to pick up 10 and 10 across the board when switching from the stock 3" t/b to a 3.5" LS4 v8 t/b.


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

So what kinda of gains do you get from this intake rather than getting a Varam or voolant or the other big names.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Vararam is a decent intake performance-wise but is of sub-par quality, looks nice when it's new (but then becomes a dirty filter on a tray with dented foam pipe insulation on top), is made for a stock TB/manifold and 85mm MAF and is made for only the LS2 ('05-'06). Aftermarket TBs have longer snouts and the VR has space issues as it has to cram the filter, MAF and PCV fitting back to back between the radiator and TB. A FAST TB adds about 5/8" and a NOx plate may add another 3/4". There just isn't room. Because of the tight positioning of the components some have had issues tuning the MAF as the air doesn't have time to straighten itself well. To optimize the use of space the VR has the MAF directly inserted into the filter so if you want a MAF bigger than the 85mm stock one it won't fit.

The Volant is pretty but not a good performer both from a flow and IATs aspect. Anyone that doesn't believe that I suggest that they go to the track, make a couple of runs and then take the top off of it. You'll see higher trap speeds indicating more HP with it off.

The SS OTRCAI is made for all 3 years, works with any combination of TBs/manifolds, any MAF including larger ones and NOx plates. Dyno results have all shown gains but the most impressive gains are off the rollers and on the street and track. There have been a few people that have actually tested the different intakes on their cars and switched to the SS as it gave them the best track results. It is a solid, quality built unit and will maintain it's appearance for many, many years. It has options for carbon fiber or color paint matched if you don't like the black gel coat (the most durable IMHO) as well as an option for the optimized breakout IAT sensor that's cheaper than the other brand of heat soak reduction kit.


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

Svede do you still have to cut up the car to install these or has it been modified so you dont have to hurt the car to install it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It doesn't hurt. :lol:. The fan shroud needs trimming because it sticks up so high that to engineer an intake that would not require it, and it could be done, would reduce cross sectional area and thus flow by half. Vararam found the same thing and requires the same cut. It's at most a 10-15 minute job. If in the future the intake was removed and the intake put back to stock the radiator cover would completely hide it. In the world of modding it's not a radical thing at all.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

clemson89 said:


> Svede do you still have to cut up the car to install these or has it been modified so you dont have to hurt the car to install it.


Here's my write up on the install. The cutting doesn't hurt anything performance wise. And you can always buy a new cover from GMPartsHouse for $40 if you want to go back to stock. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f38/my-ssortcai-install-29840/


----------



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

I just ordered mine. Hope it doesn't take too long to get it.


----------



## n0b0dy1987 (Dec 1, 2010)

I really cant wait to get on of these. I really feel like this is the best looking intake for our cars. Looks way better than my Vararam.


----------



## 1badass06goat (Apr 20, 2010)

dustyminpin said:


> I've had my heads/cam/fast 102 setup with stock throttle body and K&N cai for 10 months before upgrading to a Nick Williams 102mm throttle body and SNL 100mm cai. After my good friends at XXX Motorsports in Pensacola, FL did the N.W. 102mm throttle body and SNL 100mm cai/Texas-Speed maf installation and retuned the car on their Dynojet, it made 26 rwhp and 20 lbs. ft. on THROTTLE BODY and MAF alone up from 455/415 to 481/435. The owner of the shop was more exited then I was, saying "Those gains are substantial!" And you say the 102 TB doesn' add much if anything? Hmmm...


Screen shot it kid or it didn't happen...........


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

1badass06goat said:


> Screen shot it kid or it didn't happen...........


Doesn't need to screen shot it. There are a lot of variables that can go into different dyno results. Temp and humidity (if not adjusted) and then the temp of the engine. Also unless it was dynoed on the same machine prior then it doesn't matter anyways.


----------



## Stealth Goat (Feb 27, 2011)

I take it that the SS OTRCAI is street legal? I live in Virginia and the inspection stations around here can be anal when it comes to engine mods. Also, has anyone installed the SS with the GTO Banshee ram air hood?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cali is the only place I know of that it's iffy. There are several in VA but if it was an issue it would take 15 minutes to fake it up with the old one for inspections ;D


----------



## dsmith2 (Sep 11, 2011)

Love the looks of the Svede. If I was to install one on a stock 06 gto, would it throw any codes? Are there any gains with it on a stock gto without a tune?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

dsmith2 said:


> Love the looks of the Svede. If I was to install one on a stock 06 gto, would it throw any codes? Are there any gains with it on a stock gto without a tune?


It will throw a code if the IAT sensor isn't installed right. Gains? I think so but I have no empirical evidence.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Dustinminpin and Svede letting there nuts swing...Bahhhaahahahah...Just dont let them smack into each other thats a no no. danfigg


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Svede, I think your on to something. Im sure the Vararam intake inspired you and you made something that works well in the world of WOT. I also know that you have also mastered the HPtuners. 480 horse out of a N/A LS1 is impressive. I wonder what you could do with an LS2/LS3. With that being said, im sure that any single way to extract horsepower is achieved by every single bolt on part and how they work with each other and effect each other and most importantly, the person who is doing the tune and there skill level.--Danfigg


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't really think I'm at 480. More like mid-400s. I do also think it's how the combo works together tho.

I started working on the SS intake well before the Vararam came out. The first SS was in mid 2008. When i first saw the VR I thought it was a great concept and thought my design would flounder. After a while tho I started to see the weaknesses and the crappy build quality of it. Everything about it is cheap from the wobbly hose barb to the ill fitting tray. Then I started getting requests from people wanting me to make them one that already had a VR. 

Hard core quarter mile people showed it bested the VR in performance in closed hood, real world racing so the combo of that and the durability caused quite a few people to actually switch. I've never heard of a person going the other way. Some people with cams have had real MAF issues with the VR from either turbulence or reversion. It also didn't work without a lot of finagling and a show horn with the '04s and also didn't like certain TBs, NO2 plates, larger than stock MAFs because of how jammed together everything is to start with.

The looks doesn't hurt either. The best pictures of a VR show a new unit with new pipe insulation (that like insulating the bottom you have to pursue by yourself) and a clean filter. After a while it looks like a dirty filter on a plate with crinkled insulation.


----------



## bradlyj8 (Oct 9, 2016)

So since I cannot find one for sale does that mean you no longer make them? Got any old ones lying around?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Svede hasn't been here since last December. Wonder what's going on with him..........


----------

